# R34 GTR- ANYTHING CONSIDERED- £80K BUDGET- MAY RAISE FOR RIGHT CAR



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone have one for sale , please PM me.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Still looking


----------

